# Front of roof lifted up



## PugBoxter

I have an A/S Nuevo and when I was washing it the other day i noticed that the very front edge of the roof panel was moving up and down as I cleaned the roof.
On closer inspection it appears that the roof has lifted up from the cab surround moulding right in the middle by about 5-10mm, there doesn't appear to be any water getting in but it looks like it could be a biggish job to put right.

Anyone had a similar problem or any advice on putting it right, I am thinking of trying to seal the gap myself with silicone sealer, is there a preferred type of sealant to use?

Stuart.


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

I think if that was my van i would book it in with Auto-sleeper and let them take a look at that.

Don't know about new products now,but Sikaflex used to be the best sealer to use a few years ago.

Good luck......


----------



## peejay

That sounds serious Stuart and if its moving up and down then sounds like either some part of the roof structure has failed or the cab-roof bond has gone.

I would do as hymmi has said, get on the blower to the Autosleeper Service Centre tommorrow and try and speak to Charles Trevelyan who runs the place and is veryy approachable and helpful.
Regardless of whether its in warranty or not i'm sure he would give you some advice - 01386 853511

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/services.htm

Do let us know how you get on.

pete.


----------



## linal

Hi, Stuart you have got me thinking, in France last yr. with very strong winds I had very severe vibration coming from cab area above, this ceased when I slowed down and as I couldn't find anything wrong I forgot about it till now. I think i'll take Petes advice and contact A/S.
Cheers, Alex.


----------



## 89087

Hi, can you say if you have a Nuevo or a Nuevo ES, also were you on the roof washing the roof or doing it from the floor with a extended brush ? This may help with giving you some advise on how to rectify the problem. Rob


----------



## PugBoxter

Thanks for the replies so far, Rob it is the low profile one and I was on the floor with an extended brush. 
I have been up on some step-ladders for a closer look, it's a difficult area to get to, but the roof panel has come away from the cab surround, difficult to see the gap because of the silly L-shaped trim that collects all the dirt.

Stuart.


----------



## dodger148

I have sent a note to the ASOC Tech Group suggesting they let club members who own this model know there could be a problem which needs checking
I am sure A-S will resolve the problem for you.


----------



## PugBoxter

Just got back from a few days away in the van, depressing to be home.

I received an email from Autosleepers, and they estimate the cost of a repair to be almost £500, I don't know what you lot think, but to me that seems an awful lot of money to put right something that perhaps wasn't done correctly in the first place.


----------



## Rapide561

*Roof*

Hi PugBoxter

Yes £500.00 does seem a bit steep.

However, how old is the van? Is it under any warranty?

If it is a common fault affecting many, then it may be a manufacturing issue.

I suggest a chat with the manufacturer and then on to weights and measures for a chat

Rapide561


----------



## 94639

Hi PugBoxter

Our Autosleepers Ravenna had to go back to their service centre when the side panel seam appeared to have popped out. On arrival at the centre the vehicle was inspected and the following remark was made.
Oh we didn't expect to see that, it's usually the front seal on the luton above the cab that is the problem. So perhaps there is a manufacturing issue with your van, I would be inclined to talk to Autosleepers about this, they do genuinely seem to care about quality issues. A phone call may be more productive than an e-mail. Charles Trevelyan is the man to speak to. Good luck


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi

Is th e van under 6 years old & did you buy it from new? If so then you could still try under the sale of goods act 1994. At most you may be able to get it sorted free or part sorted cost wise between you both.

There is obviously a problem as they expected to see the problem 
heare & not a side seam according to another poster. 




Motorhomer


----------



## teljoy

PugBoxter said:


> I have an A/S Nuevo and when I was washing it the other day i noticed that the very front edge of the roof panel was moving up and down as I cleaned the roof.
> 
> Stuart.


Hi Stuart
Thanks for the warning. Just got back from our first trip in our new Nuevo and the first post I read is yours! Not sure whether our problem is the same but there is a plastic type strip that runs around the cab front above the word Autosleeper and it is this that is coming away from the body and water is actually holding there. It seems that not enough sealer was applied. Not particularly good on something that is only three months old. I shall be ringing Charles Trevelyan at Autosleepers on Monday and will mention the website as it is only by reading these posts that we learn. Seems like an overnighter at Willersley is imminent.

Terry


----------



## PugBoxter

Hi Terry, I'm amazed they still use that silly L-shaped trim that traps all the dirt and water. I think it would look a lot better if they left it off, or sealed it to the body. In my case it does actually hide the gap


----------



## dodger148

I may have have missed it but dont think you gave its age, if you could post on here please, as I intend to bring subject up at the "discussion with factory people" at the asoc agm in a couple of weeks where there will be a "few more" nuevo owners present, who may not know of the problem if there is anything you want to add, but not post on here feel free to send a pm.


----------



## teljoy

PugBoxter said:


> Hi Terry, I'm amazed they still use that silly L-shaped trim that traps all the dirt and water. I think it would look a lot better if they left it off, or sealed it to the body. In my case it does actually hide the gap


Hi Stuart

I am assuming that the join underneath the strip is connected or rivetted together and it is just the strip that needs resealing. Presumably the strip is just a finishing touch?
Is this similar to your problem or is yours worse?

Terry


----------



## PugBoxter

Terry, yes the problem I have is worse, I would expect yours to have benefited from their awareness to this potential fault.

Dodger, I'm afraid I can only PM if i cough up the £10 subscription fee,
the van is three and a half years old.


----------



## Pammy

*Nuevo ES*

We bought our Nuevo ES from new in January last year. After only 2 months we were returning from a soggy trip at Easter and noticed that the offiside cushions were wet,not damp,wet! Water had leaked from the joint between the roof and the side panel. We immediately returned it to the dealer who thought that the window was at fault. We didn't. We knew it was more serious than that. They kept the van for about 3 weeks and resealed all the panels and some of the windows. They also replaced the side cushioned panel that was water damaged. The other loose cushion had to be ordered. We were not impressed as a new van should not leak. The van that we had traded in was damp but that was 13 years old, not 2 months old!

We took the van to Autosleepers factory as they wanted to have a look at it due to the amount of warranty work that was needed. Apparently our van had been mentioned at a quality meeting! We duly took our van back to Autosleepers and spoke to Charles Trevelyan who assured us that we should have no further problems and to enjoy our van. The joy of owning a brand new van had entirely evaporated by tha time. We felt we had wasted our money.

In January of this year we had our annual habitation check and there was no problems reported. In February we had just come back from a weeks trip and on emptying the van, found that water was present under the sink which was not due to condensation. We took it back again to the dealer who said that it might be coming in from the rear lights. We had noticed that the inside of the lights was gungy and dirty.

A week later, the replacement cushion finally arrived from Autosleeper. This was to relace the water damaged one from the leak. My husband took it out to replace it and lo and behold found that the cushions were wet through in exactly the same place. We took the van back again to the dealer and left it there. We had emptied the van completely and asked that they replace it. It is now at Autosleepers now we hope but cant be sure as I am typing this from Utah, USA, trying to get away from it all. We have both just retired and were looking forward to spending time in our van but now we cant wait to get rid of it. It is a white elephant. I know that this may be a one off but anyone thinking of buying a Nuevo, perhaps after reading this you may think again.

Pam & Keith


----------



## dodger148

I have just recd a pm which Terry says can be posted here on the roof situation.

----------------------------------
"Quote" 

Have just spoken to Charles Trevelyan at Autosleepers who incidently lives up to his reputation as a 'very nice man'. We have arranged for me to take the Nuevo in on the 26th April to have the 'cosmetic strip' (his words) removed, dried and resealed. He has assured me that there would be no water ingress. 
I also told him I was a member of this motorhome community and had read some horror stories about this model although I had previously owned autosleepers. 
He seemed genuinely interested and I gave him the website address and he promised to look at it. 
If you wish to post this on the thread please do so. 
------------------------------------

If Charles has said they will sort they will, 

New members/posters should be aware we dont have any problems with manufacturers reading this site, some suppliers do as you know, they could pick up quite a bit of info. Any UK convertor should have their marketing people reading mhf
certainly on a weekly basis as minimum.
Dave will take adverts and they are welcome to discuss costs with nukeadmin


----------



## teljoy

*Autosleeper Nuevo Roof problem*

Just returned from Willersey after having the plastic strip above the cab resealed. Also had a small hole in the roof repaired (how did that happen on a two month old van?) and had a bathroom window blind replaced. The plastic tensioner had shattered. Noticed this when we picked up the van from the dealer. So this is the second one. Apparently it's a known fault.
However things should be OK now.

Stayed on the CC site in Broadway for a couple of days and could not help noticing the number of Autosleepers there visiting Willersey for repairs. Unfortunately the ones I spoke to did not seem too happy with Autosleepers. Some having made many visits for repairs. It seems a great shame that a company for which I had, and still have a great regard having owned a Peugeot Harmony for five years without any problems should have so many dissatisfied customers.

As this was my first visit to Willersey we had excellent service. All the problems were rectified and we enjoyed our visit.
But I can't help thinking that the attention to detail in manufacture seems to be disappearing as everything (not just Autosleepers) is built down to a cost. For example the plastic strip on our van now has a lot more sealant now it is repaired than when it was put on from new. Surely it can not be cost effective to address these problems after sale when better inspection pre-delivery could eliminate these problems.

I hope I am not coming across as a whinger as I would still have another Autosleeper but failing standards do sadden me.

Terry


----------



## dodger148

I spoke to a number of Nuevo owners at the ASOC AGM, some leaks had been experienced but others hadnt had problems this apllied to both older and newer vans so its not something that is a regular fault with this model.
The factory people reconned that any leaks should be still covered by warranty, but I think they were a bit out with their dates, 
Charles Trevelyan sugested any one with problems should contact the service centre and each case would be considered.


----------



## teljoy

dodger148 said:


> I spoke to a number of Nuevo owners at the ASOC AGM, some leaks had been experienced but others hadnt had problems this apllied to both older and newer vans so its not something that is a regular fault with this model.
> The factory people reconned that any leaks should be still covered by warranty, but I think they were a bit out with their dates,
> Charles Trevelyan sugested any one with problems should contact the service centre and each case would be considered.


Hi Dodger148

Had another problem with the Nuevo last week (Mon 26th June). Rainy Monday in Wales and leaks from the kitchen roofvent and the Hieki in the main living area. Managed to get to Willersey on Friday 30th and had the vents resealed. Trevor very helpful and as usual friendly service. But I did see a number of Nuevos requiring attention. This van is not six months old. I really do think this merger with SEA (I think) hasn't helped their quality reputation which used to be excellent. I am still happy with the van but will always now be looking for a problem. Friday afternoon vehicle perhaps but why so many in the service centre?

Teljoy


----------



## dodger148

I think they go through phases and mistrust creeps in, does with me anyway. 

I still firmly believe though if a problem is sorted quick by the manufacturer or dealer it is quickly forgotton, if it drags out then thats when the horror stories come out. 

Also believe that the number of Nuevos that are being produced may be responsible for the faults A-S keep saying they have improved QA/QC but we still come accross faults that shouldnt be on a van as new as yours


----------



## Pammy

I refer to my previous post in April. Our Nuevo ES has been at the dealers since 27th March and until Thursday last, have had no communication from them. We went to see them on Friday and it still has not been fixed after suffering two serious leaks, one after only 10 weeks from new, and the other in March this year. After serious words, they are now sending it back to Auto Sleeper. We asked for a replacement van as we believe the fault was present when we bought it from new in January 2005 but the dealer has refused. We have documented all the faults as there are others as well! The list goes on. We have written to Trading Standards but being cynical, do not believe that anything will be done. 

I am not surprised there were quite a few Nuevos at Autosleepers. Ours will soon be joining them.

Pammy


----------



## teljoy

*Nuevo problems*



Pammy said:


> I am not surprised there were quite a few Nuevos at Autosleepers. Ours will soon be joining them.
> 
> Pammy


I admit it is a bit after the event but I found that going back direct to Autosleepers at Willersey meant that the middleman (dealer) was eliminated and the problems were tackled straight away.
Does Autosleeper know about your particular problem or is the dealer keeping it to themselves?

Teljoy
PS sorry just read your previous post about returning to autosleepers.


----------



## RobMD

I have an Autosleeper Nuevo that I bought in Sept. 02. We had a lot of problems, some due to what I would consider bad design and some just plain bad workmanship!
Although these faults should not have been present in the first place, to their credit Autosleeper did not try to worm out of reponsibility and eventually fixed all problems.

However!!! I was cleaning the 'van yesterday, and leaning on the front edge of the roof to reach across, I noticed it moving up and down in the plastic strip. Also, water ws between the strip and the roof section. At the sides just above the cab doors, the strip has come away from the sealant, and along the front there doesn't appear to be any sealant fitted.

We don't appear to have any leaks, but I will ask to speak to Charles Trevelyan tomorrow and suggest I take it to them for appraisal on the way to Lincoln.
It may be almost 4 years old, but reading the posts above, it is a known and possibly common fault that should never occur!!!!


----------



## PugBoxter

A quick update on my loose roof.. because it wasn't leaking I ignored the problem, AS wanted £600 to repair it, however a month ago the roof panel lifted up above the L-shaped trim so I had to do something about it.

It turns out that the only seal and fixture as standard is a small strip of glorified double sided sticky tape between the L-shaped trim and the roof panel. I just cleaned up the whole area and sealed it with Sikaflex. Job done and saved myself the best part of £600.


----------



## maddie

Hi open up the gap with a t shape prop get as much crap out as poss-dry with hot air gun -make sure it is dry on edges then seal with sikaflex drop prop then mask up and re seal again.Hope i have explained so you can understand what i mean 
terry
sorry did not see second page


----------



## cabby

oh dear me, all these problems does not encourage me to buy this A/S Rienza.would like a van that will give me a couple of years before faults appear.Maybe it would be best if we go for another low profile.any news about faults found on this model we would like to know about.our old 1998 Swift Royal 635 on a VW chassis never let us down, am beginning to miss it now.

cabby


----------

